# Message telling me I need Java !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............On some websites I get this popup message telling me their website uses Java ! Then I get a second message telling me......."download Java SE Run time ENvironment 7 UPdate 21 from Oracle America, Inc. ! Is this something I just can't live without , or Is my computer going to crash without me being forced into downloading their program ? I fully admit not being very computer literate , but I wish someone here would add some knowledgeable context , about my choices relative to this program . , thanks , fordy:hair


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Java is perfectly safe. I always make sure I have it when I change computers and let it update when it asks (well not always right away but soon). Sun is a respected and trusted software company; they are best known for Oracle which is a very old (with lots of updates since launched) database program used for accounting in many very large companies. Go ahead and download Java.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..............On some websites I get this popup message telling me their website uses Java ! Then I get a second message telling me......."download Java SE Run time ENvironment 7 UPdate 21 from Oracle America, Inc. ! Is this something I just can't live without , or Is my computer going to crash without me being forced into downloading their program ? I fully admit not being very computer literate , but I wish someone here would add some knowledgeable context , about my choices relative to this program . , thanks , fordy:hair


You do NOT need JAVA UNLESS a Game NEEDS it to run. JAVA is OLD technology and should be Disabled~! It is full of vulnerabilities.
This not only goes for those that have PC's, but Macs as well. 

TURN OFF JAVA

Leave ON Javascript Not the same thing at all.

This has not only been reported on many tech sites as well as news casts on TV JAVE OFF~! Disable JAVA


> How to Disable Java
> Disable Java now! Java is a cross-platform language that's been mightily abused by hackers. With new security bugs being discovered week after week, many experts advise everyone to simply disable Java. Here's how.





> The Flashback Trojan breached Macintosh computers via a Java vulnerability last year, for example. In August, researchers at FireEye reported another zero-day vulnerability in Java. In January, a Java vulnerability affected all versions of Java 7, and Polish security researches discovered two more zero-day bugs in late February.
> Unless you absolutely need it, you should disable Java now.
> Fortunately, Oracle offers a Web page with straightforward instructions on how to turn off Java.
> *Disable Java in All Browsers*


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2414191,00.asp


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Thanks AK , I believe I've completely Uninstalled Java because it doesn't show up everywhere I've looked . , fordy


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Homeland Security recommend ditching it from what I can see. Interesting. Had no issues on my computer but I do keep protection up to date and don't do much surfing so maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with Java, many websites use it. I wouldn't run a computer on the internet without it.

Stupidity in browsing is what gets you virused - have a good anti-virus program, KEEP IT UPDATED, and stay away from sites more likely to get you a virus (porn site, gambling sites, get rich quick sites, etc).

Just so you know where I'm coming from I've been doing tech support for a living for 15 years now.

go to www.java.com and download the latest (big red button saying 'Free Java Download') I recommend going to the source rather than clicking a link at some website.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> You do NOT need JAVA UNLESS a Game NEEDS it to run. JAVA is OLD technology and should be Disabled~! It is full of vulnerabilities.
> This not only goes for those that have PC's, but Macs as well.
> 
> TURN OFF JAVAhttp://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2414191,00.asp


I use Java a lot, and not for games. But Java has risks. Mostly I run Java on my own machines for my own uses, but no matter where you find Java it's important that you be able to trust the site that's hosting the Java app. There are vulnerabilities that can be exploited.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I use Java a lot, and not for games. But Java has risks. Mostly I run Java on my own machines for my own uses, but no matter where you find Java it's important that you be able to trust the site that's hosting the Java app. There are vulnerabilities that can be exploited.


................I was just reading an article that a polish security firm says that even the latest security updates released by oracle within the last ten days still have not fixed all the problems ! , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ................I was just reading an article that a polish security firm says that even the latest security updates released by oracle within the last ten days still have not fixed all the problems ! , fordy


That's true. You really have to trust your host.

But there are still functions that I'm not willing to give up. I use a Java app to give me a graphical interface to administrate my Linux servers. But since I install and host the app myself I can trust it.

Java will always ask you if you trust the host before starting an app. If you don't check the box in the pop-up to tell Java that you trust the host, the Java app won't run.


----------

